# Mark Bell - Slingshot



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

@swole troll

In one of you vids I see you have one of these on, do they actually work?

Just bought one because I'm a bugger for letting my elbows drift on flat bench.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Sparkey said:


> @swole troll
> 
> In one of you vids I see you have one of these on, do they actually work?
> 
> Just bought one because I'm a bugger for letting my elbows drift on flat bench.


 yes and at first (prior to me buying one) i thought it was just gimmicky shite but theyre excellent if used right

its just a form of accommodating resistance like adding bands or chains to the bar only its a piece of piss to set up and the load curve and ROM is far closer to how youd normally bench

it overloads the tris at the top so builds your triceps up which even though they may only take most of the load during lockout theyre still heavily working at the bottom so bigger tricep (with all other things equal) means bigger bench

EDIT

few other points to add in

* avoid ego lifting with it, rep out weights you wouldnt normally be able to not hit 1RM's

* make sure youre still regular barbell benching frequently enough


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Get a spotter too!!


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

bigchickenlover said:


> Get a spotter too!!


 Train on my own bud, always have done, however I have mastered how to get out of a failed bench many times.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

swole troll said:


> yes and at first (prior to me buying one) i thought it was just gimmicky shite but theyre excellent if used right
> 
> its just a form of accommodating resistance like adding bands or chains to the bar only its a piece of piss to set up and the load curve and ROM is far closer to how youd normally bench
> 
> ...


 Arrived yesterday, impressed TBH, put 10kg on my incline bench PB, downside is I'm super sore today :thumb


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Sparkey said:


> Arrived yesterday, impressed TBH, put 10kg on my incline bench PB, downside is I'm super sore today :thumb


 solid bit of kit isnt it

as @Jakemaguire said it completely destroys the triceps

its my favorite bench assistance


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

swole troll said:


> solid bit of kit isnt it
> 
> as @Jakemaguire said it completely destroys the triceps
> 
> its my favorite bench assistance


 Also good for developing explosive power i like it for speed work close to peaking my bench


----------

